# Has Alternate medicine/Ayurveda worked for anybody



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello Folks ,

I am a 32 year old female from India .I have been suffering from IBS-D for about 6 years now. As I have mentioned in another post on this forum , Allopathic medicines have worked for me only partially.

After having used many drugs I was wondering whether it is time to try alternative medicines because there are many testimonials online where patients seem to have gotten a "permanent" cure to IBS. Has anybody (especially other fellow Indians) tried an "Ayurvedic"(alternative medicine originated in India) remedy that has worked ??

.Honestly, I am skeptical about whether " Ayurveda" really works or it is just another money making scam .

Please do let me know in case any of you have managed to catch a break with "Ayurveda". Your inputs will be really appreciated.


----------



## rajiv_gupta (Jul 16, 2014)

i had tried ayurveda medication to treat IBS D, but it didn't do any good.

my experience was disappointing.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

rajiv_gupta said:


> i had tried ayurveda medication to treat IBS D, but it didn't do any good.
> 
> my experience was disappointing.


Thank your input . In case i do decide to go ahead and is of any good , I ll keep this updated !


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

Hello

I did it and it worked for me. But I advise to you when you do this always check up with your "real" doctor so that he knows what you're doing and can give you the heads if something you'll take can do more harm than good(for example affect your liver)


----------



## rajiv_gupta (Jul 16, 2014)

it is rather too early to decide on the efficacy of any treatment for IBS D, because this disease creeps back slyly.

observe the symptoms for at least six-seven months before declaring any course of treatment efficacious.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

beatingIBS said:


> Hello
> 
> I did it and it worked for me. But I advise to you when you do this always check up with your "real" doctor so that he knows what you're doing and can give you the heads if something you'll take can do more harm than good(for example affect your liver)


Thank you for your response , I will heed your advice. I have two relatives who have tried ayurvedic treatments and it has cured them of the disease for good , no recurrence even after 20 plus years.

Could you please let me know the details of the medicine you tried ?


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

rajiv_gupta said:


> it is rather too early to decide on the efficacy of any treatment for IBS D, because this disease creeps back slyly.
> 
> observe the symptoms for at least six-seven months before declaring any course of treatment efficacious.


Thank you for your response , I agree with you.

I have two relatives who have tried Ayurveda treatments and it has cured them of the disease for good , no recurrence even after 20 plus years.

Could you please let me know the details of the ayurvedic medicine you tried ? Even though it did not work for you , it would be very helpful to me if you shared the names of the medicine...

Here are the details of the ayurvedic medicines tried by a family friend about 2 years ago and he claims he has been cured of the disease.

Mebarid Capsule:

https://www.indiamart.com/proddetail/mebarid-capsules-6751817888.html

Zandu Kutaj Ghan Vati:

https://www.swasthyashopee.com/zandu-kutaj-ghan-vati-30-tab.

I will also share the medicines that were tried by my relative about 25 years ago and claims no recurrence even today.Unfortunately I dont have his complete list as it was 25 years ago and he does not remember , but i will try and find out


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

Kenny said:


> Thank you for your response , I will heed your advice. I have two relatives who have tried ayurvedic treatments and it has cured them of the disease for good , no recurrence even after 20 plus years.
> 
> Could you please let me know the details of the medicine you tried ?


Hello

Since I'm not in India my nutritionist used the more approximate things to get the same effect.(she had training in India that's why she knew Ayurveda medicine). You should consult with an expert there so that the person can identify what's your dosha type(so if you're Vata, Pita or Kapha.probably it should be Vata since these affects people like us more often but it can happen to anyone that has the other dominant doshas as well).

Then based on that the treatment will be prescribed(even if a person has the same dominant dosha as yours, treatment can be significantly different)

Hope it shed some light to you


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

beatingIBS said:


> Hello
> 
> Since I'm not in India my nutritionist used the more approximate things to get the same effect.(she had training in India that's why she knew Ayurveda medicine). You should consult with an expert there so that the person can identify what's your dosha type(so if you're Vata, Pita or Kapha.probably it should be Vata since these affects people like us more often but it can happen to anyone that has the other dominant doshas as well).
> 
> ...


Thank you !! Yes ,I do plan to consult an expert soon , just narrowing down on a reputed place as there are tons of clinics here in India and finding an authentic one becomes a challenge


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

Just wanted to point out that IBS is not curable as per say. It is something that can be effectively put to remission(this is the correct word not cure), but if the reasons that lead to it's appearance in the first place return, IBS will return.

I don't know you exactly, but I can tell you that IBS usually is caused by some kind of intense physical/chemical and or emotional stress component. At the same time this can be exacerbated by intrinsic factors that can make you more prone to this(i.e the dominant dosha you have in your intestine using Ayurvedic medicine terminology or your enteric nervous and central nervous system using western medicine terminology). I don't want to elaborate more on this(I could) because I think this is something that should be discussed by you and your Ayurveda doctor and Western doctor. However if you still would like to know more you can always either PM me or see my own thread(Treatment for IBS-doubts and other possibilities), where I laid out everything I did in terms of treatment that lead me to where I am today.

My advice is if possible try to be followed by both schools of medicine. I did that for my case and I think using both western medicine and Ayurvedic therapeutics the effects were enhanced two fold probably.

Finally (and again I would like to stress this with much emphasis) IBS *is not curable* but is possible to *achieve remission*. At the same time don't expect treatments and "cures" to happen in a few days. It will take time to go from where you are to where you can say that you're in remission(it can take months or a year+...).

Take my word I was a person that literally had pain every day and had what seemed jolts of electricity running through my intestine on top of Diarrhea(which you can imagine was not the most pleasant thing) on top of other extra intestinal symptoms...

Hope you can get better.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

beatingIBS said:


> Just wanted to point out that IBS is not curable as per say. It is something that can be effectively put to remission(this is the correct word not cure), but if the reasons that lead to it's appearance in the first place return, IBS will return.
> 
> I don't know you exactly, but I can tell you that IBS usually is caused by some kind of intense physical/chemical and or emotional stress component. At the same time this can be exacerbated by intrinsic factors that can make you more prone to this(i.e the dominant dosha you have in your intestine using Ayurvedic medicine terminology or your enteric nervous and central nervous system using western medicine terminology). I don't want to elaborate more on this(I could) because I think this is something that should be discussed by you and your Ayurveda doctor and Western doctor. However if you still would like to know more you can always either PM me or see my own thread(Treatment for IBS-doubts and other possibilities), where I laid out everything I did in terms of treatment that lead me to where I am today.
> 
> ...


Thanks much ! I read your entire post ,I am low on Vitamin D too so I'll give that a shot. Also ,i didn't see anything on the post about you having tried Ayurvedic medicines , not sure if I missed it ...

I will keep you folks posted on me trials and tribulations with Ayurveda , plan to start seeing a doctor this week !


----------



## Thunderbirdman (11 mo ago)

Hi! When I started having problems with my bones after giving birth, due to the fact that my calcium was washed out, I thought that this issue would be solved quite simply. I began to turn to doctors who constantly prescribed me different courses of treatment, which did not suit me at all. That's why I was desperate and decided to turn to non-standard treatment. I've heard of ayurveda before. But I didn't take it seriously. But after receiving a consultation and undergoing a course of treatment, I can only thank this area of medicine. It relieved me of the pain!


----------



## ayesha.ashfaque0505 (2 mo ago)

Hi,37 f, not properly diagnosed but i think its ibs as some foods have been triggering me, leaving those out has helped me but i still have morning with loose stool 2 or 3 times ,it all started on 20th of september with pain and cramps and diarreah that till today never stopped,in between september and november i got pregnant,lost the pregnancy had to abort by medication and it all wrecked havock in my stomach.Im trying homeopathy but to no avail,I also want to know has ayurveda gelped any one with ibs d


----------



## NinaS (2 mo ago)

ayesha.ashfaque0505 said:


> Hi,37 f, not properly diagnosed but i think its ibs as some foods have been triggering me, leaving those out has helped me but i still have morning with loose stool 2 or 3 times ,it all started on 20th of september with pain and cramps and diarreah that till today never stopped,in between september and november i got pregnant,lost the pregnancy had to abort by medication and it all wrecked havock in my stomach.Im trying homeopathy but to no avail,I also want to know has ayurveda gelped any one with ibs d


Hi Ayesha,

I'm sorry for your loss pregnancy and your current IBS situtation.
I'll just answer your question first.
I don't know if ayurveda "medicine" works. 
I do know that traditional ingredients used by ayruveda have helped me to some degree (not the cure, but helped).

Ginger and turmeric did help in feeling less pain and better in my gut. I'd drink tea with both of them, together and in separate teas. I always had ginger in my chicken broth, it was the main ingredient that gave flavor (aside from the coconut oil).

Tulsi tea also heped. Here in USA there's a brand that sells Tulsi with Ashwaganda and/or ginger and tumeric. 
All of them tasted great and helped. I was told at one point by a traditional doctor who was also Indian and had some training in Alternative medicine to try things that would help my hormones?

I was suffering from fatigue/loss of energy even with my vitamin B complex and iron supplement. She wanted to give me something for my hormone, and I asked if there was a more natural way, she said Tulsi (Holy basil) is an adaptogen that can help with stress response and my hormone.

I wouldn't say I became an energizer bunny (a very energetic person), but the fatigue no longer interfered with my work, that or I also started taking green tea... so not sur which one did it for me..

What is your doctor telling you about your pain and diarrhea? What have they said? 
I'd ask for a stool test. You could have an infection. Daily diarrhea on onset, with no known food intolerance cause, could be an infection... It could also later be IBS, but I'd check for an infection first.


----------



## ayesha.ashfaque0505 (2 mo ago)

Doctor thinks its my anxiety and depression,as my ultrasound reports are all normal,and stool test is schedule in coming days.Thanks for you response will try some teas you suggested.


----------



## NinaS (2 mo ago)

ayesha.ashfaque0505 said:


> Doctor thinks its my anxiety and depression,as my ultrasound reports are all normal,and stool test is schedule in coming days.Thanks for you response will try some teas you suggested.


Tumeric helps with inflammation.
But if you really have IBS or the abdominal pain from IBS (usually stool backed up, gas, or just irritated intestinal area), then you may want to do a cleanse and then also lower your inflammation/irritation in that area. That means eat less or avoid foods that irritate your gut or that you have an intolerance to. And also try to consume anti-inflammatory foods or ask your doctor about any anti-inflammatory drugs he recommends. I used chicken/bone broth to help calm/heal my gut.
But again, I'm not sure you have IBS, or have IBS yet. It could just be an infection, and you can also supplement your treatment to kill the bacteria/yeast/pathogen with some probiotics. 
Ensure your probiotics don't have irritants (ex. maybe you're now sensitive to milk ingredients, make sure your probiotics isn't from milk).

You can ask your doctor about a gut cleanse. 
i use "Renew Life Cleanse more" when doing a cleanse, i usually only use it 1-2 days as that's enough to clean me out.
I don't know if its available in India. You can still google it and see what herbs it has, and see if you can take a small dose of those herbs. Rmember these are given in a pill form that probably is 2-5 grams in weight total.
Or, your doctor may prescribe a colon prep to clean your gut.

Again all the above is helpful if you have IBS... but you should confirm that first...


----------

